

Former TSA Boss Admits Airport Screening Is Broken - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120416/13393018514/former-tsa-boss-admits-airport-screening-is-broken.shtml

======
tswartz
He makes a lot of good points and his actionable list of suggestions is
helpful. But, I won't keep my fingers crossed for any of them being used by
TSA.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Of course the TSA won't use those suggestions - they didn't when Schneier made
them, years ago.

------
pasbesoin
"Former". You know the system is f-ed when the person/people sitting in the
chair can't speak nor address the truth of the matter.

All this "shut up" policy and management is moving us, on multiple fronts,
(further) in the wrong direction.

So, fine, a "former" administrator is speaking up. I'm more disheartened, than
encouraged.

